# help please



## donna3679 (Mar 13, 2009)

I really need help with this one: The doctor stated he excised a chronic sinus tract in the groin because of chronic drainage. Every thing I find relates to nasal. Please help if anyone has heard of this or if you know the code.


----------



## mjewett (Mar 13, 2009)

Often times I bill 13160, and 15002. For excision and repair of sinus tracts. It would depend on if it was from a previous old incision. 

Melissa-CPC


----------



## jackjones62 (Mar 13, 2009)

I believe you need to be looking under "fistula repair", sometime referred to as a "sinus tract".....since you provided limited info, this might point you in the right direction.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## ginacrowe (Mar 19, 2009)

*Colonoscopy screening*

I have a question regarding billing consults for colon screening.  I'm new to general surgery and this doc does a lot of colonoscopies.  He will bill a consult with the dx code of V76.51.  This is not being covered, would I use a V68.89 as a primary code followed by the V76.51? Thanks!  Gina


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 20, 2009)

*Consult & colonoscopy*

If the patient is being sent to your physician specifically to have a colonoscopy, then there is *NO* consultation. You *might* have a new patient visit depending on if this is a significantly separate E/M from the procedure (colonoscopy).  The RVUs for the procedure include the work of a usual evaluation of the patient commensurate with the requirements of the procedure. 


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

